# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Very Simple Method for Remembering Dreams

## art-of-ruin

Hey, I thought I'd make my first post a helpful one, so here goes:

I found that by drinking Mint tea 30-40 minutes before sleep makes me remember all my dreams very vividly.  It may or may not work for you, though I've remembered my dreams every night that I tried this.  I found this by accident, simply because I love tea.    :smiley:   I haven't experimented with different teas yet, but I'm guessing that there's something in Mint tea in particular that causes this vividness.  I'm sure that this can also help in attaining lucidity, as you are able to "think clearly" in your dream world.  Have fun!

----------


## Je33ica

wow that's pretty cool, im glad that works for you!  maybe it has a calming, smoothing effect that stimulates the mind... but tea isn't my cup of tea   :tongue2:

----------


## gameover

yay....placebo! Works every time.





> but tea isn't my cup of tea  [/b]



that was the funniest thing Ive heard all minute!

----------


## Invader

> _Originally posted by gameover_
> *yay....placebo! Works every time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



funniest thing you've heard all minute? that's the funniest thing i've heard all year. my life sure is exciting!   ::D:   :tongue2:  

That's pretty cool though. I have no problem remembering my dreams otherwise, but you just might have stumbled upon something here...

----------


## Placebo

> _Originally posted by gameover_
> *yay....placebo! Works every time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



I sure do  :tongue2: 

I hate mint tea, but hey, if it works for you....

----------


## Jammy

> _Originally posted by Placebo+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Placebo)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-gameover
> 			
> 		
> ...



Thats the funniest thing IVE heard all hour !

----------


## pinkcheese

like hot tea? I love tea ( hot and cold ). I like the Sleepytime tea the best ( C. Seasons ), but it's been a while. I'll have to try it again to see. Thanks for the tip!

----------


## CarbonCopy

Celestial Seasonings is some good stuff, I've got lots in my cupboard although I never did much enjoy the 'flowery' kinds (chamomile, peppermint etc) but I may give them another shot.

----------


## Invader

mmmm, i guess I should be drinking tea right now anyways, im sick   ::cry::  why must i feel so terrible!? I havn't felt this bad physically in a looong time. This way i'll be killing two birds with one stone, heheh

----------


## CT

I heard people talk about this on LD4all, mint tea seems to work... Might ask my mom to get some of that stuff cause she's a real tea-person and likes all these herbal things and buys them from the appropriate shops.

----------


## lord soth

bah, i blame my alarm clock, anyway tea is discusting... give me soda/pop/some sort of carbonated beverage, any day!

----------


## Sparky

off topic: Gameover is still here?

----------


## art-of-ruin

I'm now drinking Ginseng tea.  I'll let you know tomorrow if it helps.

----------


## Haz

would coke work?
 ::D:   i love coke hehe   ::D:

----------


## NeonBlack

thanx for the advice...I love all flowerkind drinks!!! 
I don't think mint tea can be so disgusting. I'll surely try  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gameover

> _Originally posted by Sparky_
> *off topic: Gameover is still here?*



no

----------


## Invader

I had good results!!!

I love this tea, so i drink it every night now, heheh. But I coupled this with some meditation where i would just sit still and clear my mind of every thought I had. Thats it, just think of NOTHING. You have to make your mind a blank void (or do so as much as you can) for about 10 minutes (more for even better results) and I couldnt believe how great my recall was. I mean, it was good enough already, but now I can remember handfulls of dreams a night with vivid detail! Try it out   ::D:

----------


## lbc302

OMG.  After reading this, it all makes sense!  a few weeks ago, I went through an entire week, and remembered my dreams very vividly each night.  I thought it was so weird, and even commented to my co-workers how crazy it's been that I had all these crazy dreams that were so vivid - Every single night.  But also what I did that week, was, I was pretty broke and didn't have much to snack on at my house, but I did have a box of mint tea.  I would have a nice hot cup before bed to satisfy that "I need something tasty" feeling.  I didn't even realize it, but I bet that's why I had all those vivid crazy dreams.  And That was like 3 weeks ago, I just joined this forum yesterday!!!  I will do another test tonight just to make sure.  But Wow.    ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## NBK

I know what i'm about to drink tonight. I have some sleepytime C. Seasons tea in my cupboard.  I think taking a vitamin B12 pill every night before bed has helped me alot.

----------


## Gezus

I drank mint tea before yesterday and I didn't remember my dreams, maybe because I drank it too early? anyways, I didn't drink any last night but I remembered a few dreams, i don't usually remember any, maybe peppermint tea has an effect the next day as well?

----------


## lbc302

Well, I had my cup of peppermint tea last night before bed, and sure as shoot, I remembered 3 dreams with details.  I didn't get lucid though, that's only happened once.

----------


## Gezus

I drank some peppermint tea yesterday but didn't remember anything... maybe it only happens every two days for me? At my mom's I could remember them well though, I think because I had a pretty uncomfortable bed so I woke up in time to remember a dream...

----------


## whoeverwearevox

i'm gonna try this.

1. Get mint tea
2. Drink it 
3. Go to bed
4. Dream
5. wake up
6. Remember dreams


Sounds good to me

Vox 

Thanks for the post!!!

----------


## Gezus

I drank some yesterday as well, didn't remember a thing. Maybe it;s because I drink it hours before bed? i'll try drinking some just before sleep.

----------


## nightowl

moving this to "dream recall"

also, i might try this out some other time

----------


## NBK

I agree with Gezus, the same thing happened to me.

----------


## Invader

hey, still works for me and im lovin it. Maybe it just works better for some then others? either way, im stickin with this mint tea and i just finished my second mug   ::wink::

----------


## Fey

This somehow reminds me of this thread:
Does marijuana significantly effect dream recall?
http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8120

Somebody mentioned there that you can learn to remember dreams in that altered state of bodychemestry (forgot what it was exactly).
It's just the exactly other way...

I'm very bad at remebering dreams. I always know/feel that there were 2 or 4 dreams and have the feeling if I'd think long enough I could remember at least one detail. Most times that is just a person, tool (like an ectroshocker) or some landscape but nomore.

What if I start drinking tea now (I'd love a cup before sleeping) and can't remember anything at all anymore without the tea?
I guess getting better with tea will also help remembering them without tea. But who knows...  ::hrm:: 

I'll try tea for some days

By the way, what would happen if tea works for someone and he also kicks some weed before bedtime  ::hrm::  ? Just curious.

----------


## bigo20004

What if it's not mint tea, but normal liptons tea? And what if its iced liptons tea, not warm liptons tea? We should find out the ingredients to both, and see what really makes mint tea work!!!!

----------


## pcmsurf

i think its all in your head


just keep telling yourself that you will remember your dreams


its basically about priority if you make remembering yourdreams #1 you WILL REMEMBER them

----------


## Placebo

There seems to be some interesting news on mint...

I've recently been reading up about the effects of melatonin and growth hormone on aging, and sleep.
And it seems quite plausible that melatonin and growth hormone are linked.
And we all know that melatonin 'fixes' our sleep patterns
And we know that most of these hormones are released from the pituitary, which is governed by the hypothalamus

What I didn't expect was this:




> Alan Hirsch. M.D., Director of the Smell and Taste Research Foundation in Chicago has shown that several fragrances - including peppermint - exert a highly stimulating effect on the hypothalamus of the brain. Peppermint seems to act specifically on the ventromedial nucleus of the hypothalamus, which regulates many basic drives, including the sense of satiety (the feeling of fullness generated by eating). During his clinical trials, the aroma of peppermint generated dramatic reductions in weight in people who had previously been unsuccessful in any sort of weight reduction program
> [/b]



So you might have some scientific basis for real effects of your mint tea after all  :wink2: 
Except this indicates better eating habits, and not dream recall or the other stuff necessarily
The fact that it affects you hypothalamus interests me, in itself, as the hypothalamus is also involved in sleep patterns and aging effects
But then again, melatonin is also meant for sleep patterns, and not dreams or recall either...

Just thought this was interesting. I might be wrong about some of it, and I haven't finished researching. Call it preliminary  :wink2: 

[Edit]
and this...




> Vitamin B-6, magnesium and zinc are also pivotal in maintaining optimal pituitary function.[/b]



So there we have our link to both Vit B6 *and* zinc. Interesting, methinks  :wink2: 

[Edit2]
Another link I seem to have come out to, is the broad bean, or horse bean. Eating about 100g of broad beans every now and again - pod and all  :wink2: 
Anyone want to experiment?

----------


## sophphoph

ye im gonna give it a go but i like milk in my tea ( ye i no milk an herbal tea but hey rnt we all a bit crazy devotin hours to havin fun while we r lying drooling and unconscious?). Do u think it would work with milk?  :Question:  ?

----------


## Fetish

I learned somewhere that smell is linked to memory so maybe mint smelling candles with work as well. I think that sented candles would help with past regression in LDing. I think that I will try a experiment with that. Ill post the results later and maybe a lab wright up ohh my science teacher would be so proud.  ::mrgreen::

----------

